# northeast going to get snow



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

looks like north-east is going to be gettign some snow, im north of boston and they are calling for anywhere from 1-3 / to 3-6 then turn-over to rain, looks like well have to rush out there and push it before it melts....looks like saterday will be in the 50's so we wont have to worry about any iceing...good luck and i hope everyone in the north-east getts hammered!.....or atleast gets a chance to go out!payup payup payup


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Its probably gonna be a big sloppy mess Oh well i'll take any snow we can get.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like we got about 1/4-1/2 an inch before it went to rain here in peabody, its about 6:30 AM and its almost washed away. Time to put the plow away.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

What mess out there. It snowed to about an inch and now it's freezing rain, sleet, ice and everything in between. Looking forward to getting the lawn equipment fired up.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've got maybe 2 inches here in Epping NH, snowing hard right now but a minute ago it looked almost like sleet. If we don't get another solid inch or two I'm not going to be able to go out. If I don't get enough to plow it had better all wash away or it's going to be an unholy mess. I don't want to start now, plow 2 inches at some places and have to go back and plow them for 1 more. So I guess I'll have to plow my whole 6 hour route in five minutes the instant it turns over to rain.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I am up to about..*

We are up to about 4" as of a half hour ago.
The town has been out since 5am plowing....
With any luck it will stay snow,dont need any ice...


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

hope you don't get buffalo weather rained now it's freezing rain ice everywhere. thank god we didn't get any snow we had all rain.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm with you can't wait to get the lawn stuff going. went to check the garage the other day and they plowed us in called the guys that plow or space and said you better get that mound away from the door have to call them every year and tell them the same thing. (rent a 4 car garage from a church that has a guy and his son plow for them, just in case you were wondering why we don't plow for them he does it for free crazy huge lot.)


----------



## PaulT (Jan 2, 2007)

I went out about 6:30 and did my driveway, neighbor's driveway and the little spur off the road that we're on. Had about 5" at the time.
The mud wasn't frozen down very deep, so I pushed a little bit of that, but the dirt drieways and road were ok.

Got about another 1" since then, still coming down good


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

2" of snow now rain looks like a mess.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

well the sun is out here have not seen that for awhile.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Photo*



Oshkosh;380191 said:


> We are up to about 4" as of a half hour ago.
> The town has been out since 5am plowing....
> With any luck it will stay snow,dont need any ice...


Photo of what it was like @ 8am .


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

We got around 3-4 in Southern NH then it turn to all rain nothing like pushing wet slushy snow


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Northest going to get SNOW*

Central MAINE 4 inches on the ground at 10:45 & still snowing--No Rain yet?--every one heres Waiting? to See? if its going to change? over to Rain? Sleet? so far its a fluffy snow No Problem We have had several Warm Days so Dirt & Gravel drives are ?? able! & where I Do Both Private on my Own & Commerical for the CO I work winters for the COM Boss says Wait on Gravel & Dirt drives but Keep the Hot Top customers Clean Our highway plows were out Early w/ No problems so far! Its still comming down pretty Good! The Propane Man just arrived at our Shop as Our Office is heated by Propane I Guess theres still a Propane supply problem? as Hes only delivering 50 gals--my new GMC Co one ton runs Great but still has the Directional switch problem--as it Don*t Cancel when I turn Left GM installed a new heater switch as it only Ran on High & We had to Repalce the Sander Chain & I have to Check one rear Wheel-- Drivers Rear--as it Loosens Up every couple of days! It Looks OK? so I dono? what Wrong? w/ It I guess? the Dealers going to Replace IT? next time its Serviced! other than That Its a Super Truck Well its time to Go Back to Plowing-- More Later! Ole Tower


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ive officaly had it with this season.....plows are going away , lawn gears coming out next week and getting ready for spring-clean-ups , and starting clean-ups wk of the 19th or 26th....they called for atleast 3" here, we dint even get a coating,.....

see you all next season! :realmad: :crying:


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

*No use for this!*

No need for this! Just some wishful thinking here in Mass! Maybe on my way to Maine to do some snowmobiling tomorrow!


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

porter 05.... were you in downtown Danvers this morning?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*nevermind*



mike33087;380302 said:


> porter 05.... were you in downtown Danvers this morning?


never mind dude, i just saw the pics of your truck in another thread...it wasnt you..... it was a brand new 350 color red it said either Porter Landscape Managment or Portier...???? very nice truck though who ever it belongs too


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

I've had it up to my eyeballs with all this nonsence:angry: 
Kept switching from rain to snow several times this morning and then to all rain for the rest of the day. Rained so hard it started coming in my basement, which happens very rarely. 
Now i got to wait for all this snow to melt and dry up before i can begin pulling out the lawn stuff.
... you never know we could still get another storm, its only March and we've had some large ones in past years. Not really gonna keep my hopes up though.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

mike33087;380316 said:


> never mind dude, i just saw the pics of your truck in another thread...it wasnt you..... it was a brand new 350 color red it said either Porter Landscape Managment or Portier...???? very nice truck though who ever it belongs too


I know who you are talking about, He lives on 62 in middleton. It was a gas job right?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*mhhmm*



Mysticlandscape;380385 said:


> I know who you are talking about, He lives on 62 in middleton. It was a gas job right?


yea i believe so, truck was beautiful....


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

Well Guys its been a Long DAY! as it started last night & now its aprox 4 AM Tomorrow??< just checking? to See if You Noticed? but ban 28 hour days Plowing is a Good days Work! Still will have to Clean Up every thing Tommorrow what a Great crew! & the BOSS even Bought Us Dinner! & were quite a Gang so It Cost Him some Bucks! order what You want! & we DID! & NO one had the Special of the Day! I have been Promoted! Now I*M operating a Loader w/ a Plow Nice 928 CAT it dose those Intersections Fast & Easy & You won*t Believe how High it Piles Snow! WOW! & Big Lots are the Easy Part as the Plowers push it Up & leave It I pile it Up Higher--I assume? We will be Hauling It Soon? as I been Told is Gonna Freeze! so Its Gotta GO! WEll its Off to Beddy Bye as 10 AM is when Mother will Wake Me UP? & tommorrow is Clean Up Time! I Hope? You Guys All made a lot of MONEY & didn*t have any Brake Downs? Ole Tower


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

Well it was a pretty Good Storm & by noon today-Saturday!-Were all Cleaned Up! Boss told US to Go Home & get Family matters done & report back tonight 5 PM--Clean Up & Service equipment & repair what ever? as WE will be Hauling snow Off to the Snow Dump & as I left He was Calling private trucks & theres three rental Cat loaders that were delivered early this Morning WE have a dozen Wheeler Dumps & 4 big shopping malls & I dono? how many Small Businesses? as I have seen Our Equipment just about every where! & I over heard one One the Mechanics tell the Boss Jerry has a Wheeler & hes Hurting for Work the Boss told the Mechainc to Call Him -Hes the Young Feller that lives in the Gully? w/ the Perterbuilt? YEH!--GO over there! w/ the Service Truck & get It Running! & have Him come to the Shop & Fuel Up! as WE have plenty of Snow to Haul & I*LL work Him as long as I Can! & that should Help Him Out! I understand? the Boss has 3 guys that work for Him that Own their Own Trucks that are Under the Bosses CO Insurance & they have been Here for 12 years! I as an Ole Guy have Worked for a Large number of Bosses some Good & Some well You know! but this Boss is the Best I have ever worked For! as His Men are the Most Impotant thing to HIM & He goes out of His Way to Eliminate all of Our Crews Problems! to ME it seems every body dose little things that most Co Guys Don*t & its a common happening for the Boss to AsK? about something? & Be Told Its all DONE! I Dono? during the Storm I had several truck Drivers Stop & hand ME a Hot Coffee & a Sandwhich & Ask? how I was doing? & I don*t even Know their Names? other than seeing them at the Shop! but I Know their Names Now! & One thing that stands Out Is! theres NO Swearing! like Most Construction Cos NOPE haven*t Heard Word One? from any body?? Well I Gotta take Mother in Town & Drop In & visit Our New Great Grand Daughter w/all the Hair-- Take CARE & Be CAREFULL! Ole Tower


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*northest going to get Snow*

Well were all Done! pretty good Day had time OFF & saw our great grand daughter w/ lots of Hair! she Some thing!! the Loader worked great the young feller w/ the Peterbuilt worked good as He & I did a couple of Oil Cos bulk plants they moved all their trucks made it easy for US! Clean a can Be! did One Shopping Mall w/ lots of Trucks & two loaders went Fast--another 10 hour Day--washed the Loader & greased her UP topped off the Fuel & parked Her super nice Loader & I just Got Home! will have a Few days Off? get a chance to Run Mother Around! Will stop BY & play w/ My Great Grand Son!--what a Charactor! I wish I had His ENERGY! I Hope? You all made a few Bucks? Here all the Main Roads are Dry & the Snow Melting Fast I got Him a CAT Hat I know He will like that! I*M gonna Get a Bit e to Eat & Hit the SACK & Hope? the Sun Shines Today--I started to get in My Truck to Go plow my Customers!--guess What? YEH one of the Guys did E*M all--the Guy driving my Truck Great bunch of Guys Here! Ole Tower


----------



## bamaa (Jan 23, 2004)

jackpot 12"-13" just north of concord......Now, next storm....


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

We got about 8 inches before turning to sleet and then to rain for a short time. What a hard push this time around. The snow was so heavy, it was nearly impossible to move. Thankfully, I've got a V plow that allowed me to break through my driveways. Otherwise, I would have been in a mess BIG TIME. I'm glad I got another storm to push, but I wish it wasn't so dam hard on equipment. Pushing that heavy crap can't be good for a truck. 

My route took more than twice as long as it normally does, so I'm still beat this morning after cleaning up yesterday. Nothing a quick powernap won't cure.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We got about 1.5"of snow and then another 1" of rain that froze that night. What a mess!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*well we ended up...*



Oshkosh;380229 said:


> Photo of what it was like @ 8am .


 Well ,all said and done we ended up with about 12", thats on top of the 14" on the 14th, late but needed.
Then it rained on Sat and back to snow today,maybe an inch or two tonight.
The snowmobile trails will finally have a solid base....
The economy up here really needs this.Been two years since there has been any decent sledding up this way.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Updated forecast*



Oshkosh;381218 said:


> Well ,all said and done we ended up with about 12", thats on top of the 14" on the 14th, late but needed.
> Then it rained on Sat and back to snow today,maybe an inch or two tonight.
> The snowmobile trails will finally have a solid base....
> The economy up here really needs this.Been two years since there has been any decent sledding up this way.


 Just watched two different weather guesses and they are saying another 6"-12" by morning for the MWV. Guess it is going to be a short but snowy while here winter.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

That crap we got Friday was really lousy to plow. 6" of freaking slush. Went home and started up my driveway and got about halfway up when the truck stopped like I had my foot on the brake pedal...backed down to give it another go and the left rear weehl slipped right off the driveway and into the culvert ditch...tried to keep it going and power my way out, but the second the frame started riding on the edge of the driveway it was game over.

Fortunately my neighbor has a 1 ton Duramax crew cab...took him a bit of doing but we yanked my truck out and I was finally abel to finish the drive. 

Now I've got about an inch of ice underneath the snow that fell in the meantime.

Guess winter is finally here now...will it stay 2 months later than usual or is spring going to hit in 3 weeks?


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Northeast Property Maintenance*

Northeast Property Maintenance.....

lol no you dint see me drving any of those trucks, BUT i DID see you...right near the libery tree mall , on the RD that gos to Danvers Ford...i was in a Jeep Wrangler...i think thats the 2nd or third time ive seen you....i dont drive my trucks up there to much, only my diesel to pick stuff up at Dons power Supply in peabody, like getting my mowers serviced or stuff like that, or to North East Nursery to pick up trees that i cant find at my local nursery ( corliss wholsale )....well maybe next time ill honk at you and introduce myself...see you around!!!!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ended up with....*



Oshkosh;381284 said:


> Just watched two different weather guesses and they are saying another 6"-12" by morning for the MWV. Guess it is going to be a short but snowy while here winter.


 Well ,endend up with just a dusting.Why should I have expected and more.lol


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

PORTER 05;381728 said:


> Northeast Property Maintenance.....
> 
> lol no you dint see me drving any of those trucks, BUT i DID see you...right near the libery tree mall , on the RD that gos to Danvers Ford...i was in a Jeep Wrangler...i think thats the 2nd or third time ive seen you....i dont drive my trucks up there to much, only my diesel to pick stuff up at Dons power Supply in peabody, like getting my mowers serviced or stuff like that, or to North East Nursery to pick up trees that i cant find at my local nursery ( corliss wholsale )....well maybe next time ill honk at you and introduce myself...see you around!!!!


You go to Don's huh, They are good guys, my buddy works down there too. I live about 1/2 mile from the store ill have to keep an eye out for your truck down there. You bring the mowers in yet?


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ya i like dons....i was going to mastrazies ( i dont think i spelled that right ), but had some issues with them and found Dons Power Supply, i just recently bought a 48" Exmark Metro from him, its a NICE machine....ill be going there in two weeks to buy a weed trimmer, and hedger , id like to have bought another 48" Exmark metro but i havnt got enought lawns just yet to be running 2 machies, but somtime this summer im sure ill be getting another just not right now....ya ill keep an eye out for you.like i said the truck i use to go up there is my 00 Ford F-350 diesel, its silver,a nd has a back-rack with a light bar on it, and its decaled..Bingle Landscape is the name of the Buisness...see you around!


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*oh*



PORTER 05;381728 said:


> Northeast Property Maintenance.....
> 
> lol no you dint see me drving any of those trucks, BUT i DID see you...right near the libery tree mall , on the RD that gos to Danvers Ford...i was in a Jeep Wrangler...i think thats the 2nd or third time ive seen you....i dont drive my trucks up there to much, only my diesel to pick stuff up at Dons power Supply in peabody, like getting my mowers serviced or stuff like that, or to North East Nursery to pick up trees that i cant find at my local nursery ( corliss wholsale )....well maybe next time ill honk at you and introduce myself...see you around!!!!


nice... i have a doctors office over there that i take care of, probably where i was heading...


----------

